# Very sad news re Colin and Clark



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*On 27th February Colin(Zooman) and Clark(CE1985F ) attended a dogshow and returned to a house fire, were they tragically lost their much loved collection of Primates and Tortoises. The other pets survived but Zander one of their Siamese was rescued from the house in a collapsed state. The fire was believed to have been started by a faulty heat lamp.*
*They are both still in shock after this tragic event which is understandable*
*Nobody deserves such bad luck especially these 2, I really feel for them as they really are real life nice guys.*


*I have asked their permission to put a thread in the 3 sections they have the most friends as I feel that their friends on here can help them through this*


*A few people have asked if we could start a collection for them and I think its a great idea as they have been down on their luck recently. If you would like to contribute then drop me a pm, donations by paypal, cheque or postal order*
*All donations will be acknowledged on this thread then sent to Colin and Clark once we have a pool of money.*
*If anyone has a better idea to collect the money please let me know as Ive never done this before.*


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

this is no doubt one of the most tragic things i heard :sad:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh God Shell, this has made me cry so much. I am so, so far away now having moved but put drop me a PM over and i will send what I can by way of donation.

Please, if you speak to them give them both my deepest love and tell them I am thinking of them.

R.I.P those little ones who have gone to rainbow bridge xxxx


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

This is just awful, doesnt bear thinking about.

so sorry for there loss =*(


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't know either Colin or Clark, but I just have to say how truely sorry I am to hear this, what an awful awful thing to happen, we're all thinking of you xxx


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG! I can't imagine how they must be feeling. How awful!

Sincere condolences. :sad:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Loderuna said:


> OMG! I can't imagine how they must be feeling. How awful!
> 
> Sincere condolences. :sad:


 
As above. My heartfelt thoughts go out to them both at such a terrible time.:gasp:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

This is like my worst fear!

My thoughts go out to them at this devastating time !


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I heard a couple of days back. Seriously gutted for them both, two nicer fellas you could not hope to meet. I'd love to make a donation if you will send me the address to paypal it over.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

omg what a shock was wondering what was going on as not seen colin online here or facebook my thoughts are with them both and i will send over some money when i get payed 

pass on my love if you speak to them again xxx


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I've already sent our condolences to Colin and Clark but will say again how dreadfully sorry we are. Life is such a bitch to the nicest people and we all know just how much they loved their marms and torties.
We will most definitely send some money to you, it is a lovely idea.

Our thoughts are with you Colin and Clark.

I'm in tears just typing this.

RIP little ones, be safe over the Rainbow Bridge.

With much love
Sallie, John and family xxxxx


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

So sad. So tragic.......Everyone here knows how they would feel. 


Dave.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I feel so sorry for thrm both.. Ive seen him (zoo man) around the forums many times and hes polite and helpful..


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

So unbelievably gutted for them 

I hope the poor little guys didn't suffer, what a real shame


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have contacted Colin and Clark to tell them about the collection and lovely messages, they are deeply touched and dont know how to convey their feelings. They send much love and thanks to you all:notworthy:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

posted on the other thread but will post here too

when we had our fire many members on here pulled together and sent us emergency supplies and parcels and also contributed to a fund to help us get back on our feet. There really is a good bunch of people on here, and hopefully we can show the same thoughtfulness people showed us. have sent a monetary donation across

just wondered if we should maybe send some emergency parcels depending on what theyve lost?
we were sent bubble bath, soaps, de oderant, even slippers! cos we lost a lot of our clothes and were livin in dressin gowns for weeks! perhaps something like this for colin and clark will help too?
need to find out what theyve lost ( apart from the animals, rip darlings)


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

The emergency boxes are a nice idea too. Any idea of the extent of the damage Shell? When my friend had a fire years back (fortunately she didn't lose any animals) we found she needed the most help when she was allowed back into the house and had to clean up from the fire. All hands on deck with loading the skip, pulling out the burnt sections etc. We have a mutual friend that replastered the damaged walls for the cost of materials only and we all helped with the cleaning and painting too. If this needs doing maybe we can put a gang of volunteers together?


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

We would be more than happy to send a donation or a care package if you are happy to PM me an address to send to.

So sad, was only talking to colin about his marms and torts a few days before 

amy & mark


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive text Clark and they didnt lose much else in the fire, it was just smoke damage and everythings in need of a good wash.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Good God this is aweful. So sorry Colin and Clark. :'( xxx


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we were sent bubble bath, soaps, de oderant, even slippers!


 
i even sent you an electrician!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

This is just awful news. Thinking of Colin and Clark.

xxx


----------



## kooky1 (Feb 22, 2010)

id like to send condolences as well,such a shame to lose a pet but in circumstances like that is really terrible:sad::sad:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

An update on the amount of money raised so far

*PayPal balance: **£158.99 GBP* :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Heres a message from Clark



Just realised what i said in my text earlier! Was meant to say that most of the small things (ie toiletries) are fine, just smoke damage that can be cleaned. Things that need replacing are the big things like bed, mattress and bedding as they just smell of smoke. Clothing wise i think we should be fine, my wardrobe was in the room where the fire was, but think the clothes will be fine after being washed(being done by my mum and colin's sister) 
Please will you thank everyone for their kind words from us both.


----------



## TamaraWittering (Mar 2, 2011)

I do not know Colin and Clarke as I am new to the forum, but I cannot imagine what I would do if I lost my animals like that :'(

My thoughts are with them 
R.I.P to the poor babies x


----------



## XxTOTTYxX (Feb 6, 2008)

Could I Have The pay pal addy so i can send something next fri when i get paid please?

I dont know any of them but i would like to help.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Firstly, we'd like to thank you all for you well wishes, thoughts, messages & donations. We have been truly touched by the kindness & compassion of many people, the majority of who we have never met in person. This shows that internet friends do exist & that great friends can be made this way.

We'd like to thank Shell, for her support, kindness & for relaying messages back to you all from us. I know she is busy now, with baby mice, cats, as well as her usual chores. But she made time for us in this way, & for that we are truly grateful. 

The loss of my 4 Marmosets & my breeding group of Horsfield Tortoises was devastating, & the whole event seems a blur now. The firemen were great & did a fine job. 

The biggest thank you goes to Jonny (Dirtydozen on here), who lives across the road from us with his fiance Jen (Mrs Dirtydozen). Jonny was outside our house all the while the firemen were inside, ready to recieve animals. He helped remove the dogs, parrots & leopard tortoises, & he braved Clio's claws & caught her from her hiding place for the firemen. Then he made sure the firemen found my 2 small red-footed tortoises, which were hard for them to find. He was a rock & I do not know what I would have done without him that day. Then after all that, he & Jen are now housing the 3 bitches, & remaining 4 tortoises for us. I will repay Jonny & Jen back one day, some way.

The 2 cats are now being housed at a friend's in his spare bedroom. Joe, teh elderly Jack Russell Terrier, is being cared for at my parent's house, the 2 smaller parrots are at another friend's & Lola the Amazon parrot is at Clark's mums. 

We are waiting on the landlord to sort out the house, as we cannot live in it as it is. We are having to stop at my brother's house. The plumbing, gas, electrics & floorboards upstairs need attention. Then of course, the whole upstairs will need cleaning &/or repainting. We will need a new bed, mattress, bedding, curtains, carpets, & Clark will need some clothing. We are hoping the landlord pulls his finger out ASAP, but we aren't betting on it.

Once again, thank you all for your support & thoughts at this awful time. You truly are fabulous people! xxx


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Hun if there is any other way we can help out with please don't be afraid to ask. When you are sorted if you decide to start a new collection of torts get in touch. People sometimes give them away in my local area.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Hun if there is any other way we can help out with please don't be afraid to ask. When you are sorted if you decide to start a new collection of torts get in touch. People sometimes give them away in my local area.


Same here shout up if you need anything doing guys, we are thinking of you xxxx


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

So much to get over, dont know how you manage, I would be in pieces, its nice that your neighbours are good people;John and Jen are just that!

I would just like to wish you well in gettimg by during the coming weeks, really do not know what else to say.....heart goes out to you both.

Dave.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thankyou for the donations recieved over the past couple of days:notworthy:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone! Your kindness has touched us both so much & helped in this terrible time. Work is supposed to be starting on the house tomorrow.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Fingers crossed that they get a move on with it for you. Big hugs to you and Clark.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Todays total is *PayPal balance: * *£219.49 GBP* 

Ive got a pending e cheque and at least one normal cheque on the way 

:notworthy:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

We can't believe the generousity of you all! We can't thank you enough!

Work started on the house today. The electrician has made a start with the wiring, & the plumber has brought a new boiler, which will be fitted tomorrow. Hopefully we may be able to move back in in a few days.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Colin - really pleased to hear that work is underway on the house. Hopefully you won't be too long in getting back. If you want someone to come and help you scrub/paint etc etc then give me a yell and I'll head over with my sleeping bag for the weekend!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Nix said:


> Colin - really pleased to hear that work is underway on the house. Hopefully you won't be too long in getting back. If you want someone to come and help you scrub/paint etc etc then give me a yell and I'll head over with my sleeping bag for the weekend!


Well, gotta say....what a star you are!:no1::no1::no1:

Dave.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww thanks Nic hun, thats sweet of you. 

Dave, we have been really touched by people on this forum, & it has shown us that you can make great friends with people you have never met before (we have met Nix by the way).


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> Well, gotta say....what a star you are!:no1::no1::no1:
> 
> Dave.





Zoo-Man said:


> Aww thanks Nic hun, thats sweet of you.
> 
> Dave, we have been really touched by people on this forum, & it has shown us that you can make great friends with people you have never met before (we have met Nix by the way).


 
Really is no bother, I'd like to think that if I was in a similar situation people would offer to help me out and what is the cost of a weekend against giving someone you know their home back!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Really is no bother, I'd like to think that if I was in a similar situation people would offer to help me out and what is the cost of a weekend against giving someone you know their home back!


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This morning I have made a payment to Colin and Clark of £225 on behalf of the generous people of RFUK (I still have a couple of cheques waiting to clear)

I will carry on collecting as long as people want to give but thought the bulk of the money should be given to them to put to good use

Thankyou all for being so generous:notworthy:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

:no1: Just goes to show people on RFUK are top!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> :no1: Just goes to show people on RFUK are top!


They certainly are hun!

Another huge thank you to Shell for her support through all this. xxx


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

You guys need a hand yet?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> They certainly are hun!
> 
> Another huge thank you to Shell for her support through all this. xxx


 
I dont need any thanks, thats what friends are for


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> You guys need a hand yet?


We are ok thanks hun, we are starting painting tomorrow, which will help with the smell.


----------

